# What's better than one $50,000 amplifier?



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

TWO of course! 

Stereo Dumbles is chewy, thick tone heaven. Lots of fun for hours here. Can't believe this is something I get to play through. Never thought that would be possible.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/two-dumbles[/soundcloud]

Patch: Axe-Change - Download Preset - 2 x ODS - by iaresee


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What strings did you have to pull (pun is intended) to make that happen??!!

Sounds fabulous!

Congrats on the experience and the bragging rights.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

greco said:


> What strings did you have to pull (pun is intended) to make that happen??!!


Oh, it's modeled! 

Cliff bought an ODS 100W last year and has it modeled and another beta tester lent him his non-HRM ODS 100W to get the Ford modes.

Pretty sweet, eh?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Oh, it's modeled!
> 
> Cliff bought an ODS 100W last year and has it modeled and another beta tester lent him his non-HRM ODS 100W to get the Ford modes.
> 
> Pretty sweet, eh?


OK...How embarrassing...that went totally over my aging head!...LOL

Again, I have to confess my ignorance...what do "ODS" and "HRM" stand for?

However, I agree...VERY SWEET!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

ODS is Overdrive Special. It's one of two, kind of, models that Dumble makes. The other is the SSS or Steel String Singer.

HRM well...the meaning is hotly debated but a HRM Dumble has an additional tone stack after the gain stage. A non-HRM Dumble just has the pre-gain stage TMB controls and post-gain it goes straight to the power section.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds really good.

Is there anywhere on this forum that instructs on how to embed the soundcloud clip? I've tried at least 3 times now to no avail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> ODS is Overdrive Special. It's one of two, kind of, models that Dumble makes. The other is the SSS or Steel String Singer.
> 
> HRM well...the meaning is hotly debated but a HRM Dumble has an additional tone stack after the gain stage. A non-HRM Dumble just has the pre-gain stage TMB controls and post-gain it goes straight to the power section.


May you receive good karma soon for helping an old man.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Is there anywhere on this forum that instructs on how to embed the soundcloud clip? I've tried at least 3 times now to no avail.


Navigate to your sound on SoundCloud and copy the URL, for the clip about it's: https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/two-dumbles

And then put that URL between two soundcloud tags like this:










- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> May you receive good karma soon for helping an old man.


Thanks Dave! But don't quote me on that explanation. The HRM mod may be a total removal on the tone stack! Watching a video with Andy Fuchs last night and that's what he called the "HRM" mode on his ODS clone. So...yea...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

what a sweet sound that is Ian. I love that thick D tone. Qu'est que c'est le preset for that? I would love to hear how that recording would make out with the Dumble-gangers like on TGP,...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

bluesmostly said:


> what a sweet sound that is Ian.


Thank you!



> Qu'est que c'est le preset for that?


Patch: http://axechange.fractalaudio.com/detail.php?preset=3560 -- XL/XL+ only, sorry. Though I did a CSV dump for another beta tester who might push a non-XL/XL+ patch.



> I would love to hear how that recording would make out with the Dumble-gangers like on TGP,...


I posted it there too, but in the digital and modeling forum so the tube-heads likely won't touch it/see it.


----------

